# Cognitive Functions: The Good, The Bad, the Ugly



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm thinking about the enneagram, and as hokey as it is: It has a useful quality -- it talks about healthy, average, and unhealthy examples of each type.

I'm interested in such an idea of listing the various cognitive functions and their manifestations in a plain spoken manner that is easy to understand that does not require you to be an MBTI expert, or a psychologist to grasp.

I created basic outline as a starting point and since I have OCD traits, yes I put it in alphabetical order (Fe, Fi, Ne, Ni, Se, Si, Te, Ti) 

Extraverted Feeling (Fe)

Healthy:
Average:
Unhealthy:
Introverted Feeling (Fi)

Healthy:
Average:
Unhealthy:
Extraverted iNtuition (Ne)

Healthy:
Average:
Unhealthy:
Introverted iNtuition (Ni)

Healthy:
Average:
Unhealthy:
Extraverted Sensing (Se)


Healthy:
Average:
Unhealthy:
Introverted Sensing (Si)

Healthy:
Average:
Unhealthy:
Extraverted Thinking (Te)

Healthy:
Average:
Unhealthy:
Introverted Thinking (Ti)

Healthy:
Average:
Unhealthy:
Let's get started


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

you could probably use me as an unhealthy example of Fe


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

RobynC said:


> Extraverted Feeling (Fe)
> 
> Healthy: *Caring, attentive to other peoples feelings, good with the mood in groups. "Good" values".*
> Average: *Sees the mood in a group, sees other peoples feelings, doesn't care much about it. *
> ...


Some of these are better than others, Te, Si and Ti was the hardest. Which is surprising, as those are the ones I thought would be easy. Well well. 
Bolded parts are my thoughts, just wrote in the quote as it's easier.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Unhealthy FUNCTION by itself does not exist. That's like stupid. What does exist is unhealthy PERSON and then all his function are going to be unhealthy as well.

...some things aren't meant to be isolated.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@Ixim

There are definitely good examples and bad examples of functions just like how there are good and bad examples of type.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

I like using function-pairs myself.

*Ne-Si (NP/SJ):*
_Healthy:_ Sees potentials and is able to realize them. Understands how details connect to the overall picture. Able to separate good potentials from bad ones. Understands and uses multiple perspectives without needing to be prompted.
_Normal:_ Able to cycle through possibilities without being wedded to any particular idea. May not be able to choose a particular idea. Can get lost in ideas.
_Unhealthy:_ Instability, paranoia.

*Se-Ni (SP/NJ):*
_Healthy:_ Able to get things done. Understanding of how everything connects to the underlying truth. Confidence in purpose. Able to plan for the future while remaining present in the moment.
_Normal:_ Living in the moment or focused on the future. Need to control outside world.
_Unhealthy:_ Megalomania/Narcissism, zealotry

*Te-Fi (FP/TJ):*
_Healthy:_ Makes clear decisions through objective evidence and solid moral reasoning
_Normal:_ May feel uncertain about the strength of claim. General comfort with moral positions and justifications, but constantly searching for better evidence.
_Unhealthy:_ Perfectionism, rigidity.

*Fe-Ti (TP/FJ):*
_Healthy:_ Able to solve problems by understanding the complexities of human interaction
_Normal:_ Good at social planning, figuring things out. May struggle bridging the human and thing domains. Make situations more complicated than they need to be.
_Unhealthy:_ "Savior complex", insecurity


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

RobynC said:


> There are definitely good examples and bad examples of functions just like how there are good and bad examples of type.


Every inferior function is an example of a bad function, according to Jung.

But anyway:

Good Fe: Kind, understanding, warm, friendly.
Bad Fe: Judgemental, two-faced, gossipy.

Good introversion: Creative, understanding.
Bad introversion: Delusionally idealistic.


----------

